# Dealing with transference



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

I am currently suffering from transference for my therapist. I am in love with her (not sexually) as much as i've ever loved anything outside of my very close family. I am obsessed and cant stop thinking about her. I even googled her name to see if i can find a photo of her, or some information that would make me feel better. It has started to really make me depressed every time one of my sessions with her ends, i just feel empty afterwards with nothing to look forward to. I find it very hard to deal with that i am just her patient, and that she cares about me just as much as she cares about her other patients. The fact that she sees other patients makes me sad. This depression puts me in a bad place for a good couple of days and then the process starts all over again, happy cause therapy session is coming up, and then back to being depressed after the session. Ive asked her if i can email her between sessions, or if she can just email me some words of encouragement between sessions cause i think that would be enough to lift my spirits, but she said she would rather keep the therapy in the room and also that confidentiality could be an issue.

Ive been sitting on these feelings for a long time, but then after doing some research on transference, i decided to tell her about these feelings yesteday. She took it very very well, and we started to explore why i am feeling this way. She also mentioned that it may be a long process getting to the bottom of it, so it may not get better so fast, might take at least a couple of sessions.

Anyways, i felt very depressed last night, and am still a little depressed today, so i thought id post my little story on transference and then ask a question.

Im sure many of you have suffered from transference at one point in therapy, and my question is, how did you deal with it? Did you tell him/her? Did it go away on its own? Did you choose to ignore it, or hide it from your therapist? And did you ever eventually snap out of it? If you have any other advice, please share.


----------

